# Fan Leaves Curling Up



## Sixx (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a Blue Widow from seed. Got it from the Tude promo.
The past week or so the fan leaves have progessively curled upward more and more until what you see now. 
She has been in flower for 40ish days under a 1K HPS.
 Its cooler here now... Temps peak at 78 during the day, (at the canopy)ambient room temp hangs right around 68-70 and has dropped as low as 62-65 at night (Lights Off). SHe is housed in a 2Gal pot of some Happy Frog, added a couple tbls of fine garden lime, and a cup or so of perlite. Veg'd for about 3 weeks... GH Flora 3 Part Micro/Grow/Bloom at just shy of 100% str.
Ph in at about 6.8ish, run-off tests at 6.5ish. 1 12" pulling fresh air in, another blowing over the canopy, a couple duct boosters venting the light directly... and yet a bigger 16 inch wiind machine venting the whole room.

SO here they are....


----------



## mjrivers (Nov 9, 2011)

praying for magnesium


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2011)

That could certainly be a mag deficiency. However, I can't see any yellowing around the leaves which would further indicate issues. Last year Docfishwrinkle had an issue like that and couldn't figure it out. He finally discovered that he had an air intake that was blowing real dry air onto the particular plant that was having the problem. I think you could have a dry air condition that is causing that (lacking any more info) I would look at the air in the room and the level of humidity. If those are within proper levels, then I would look at giving them some lime for magnesium.


----------



## Sixx (Nov 9, 2011)

Magnesium huh ?? OK...So... Can I just up the doseage of the Micro nutes next feeding ? But that will up everything else in that bottle as well...I could correct 1 prob and create another.


----------



## Sixx (Nov 9, 2011)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That could certainly be a mag deficiency. However, I can't see any yellowing around the leaves which would further indicate issues. Last year Docfishwrinkle had an issue like that and couldn't figure it out. He finally discovered that he had an air intake that was blowing real dry air onto the particular plant that was having the problem. I think you could have a dry air condition that is causing that (lacking any more info) I would look at the air in the room and the level of humidity. If those are within proper levels, then I would look at giving them some lime for magnesium.



Dry Air you say ? That could be.... We have had alot of rain on and off the last week or so.. I ran the dehumidifier alot during that week. It is very possible It got too dry.... Maybe 45- 50% at the very lowest.  
However... I have 3 other plants at almost the same age and they do not show any similiar symptoms as the BlueWidow.  Humidity is 65-70 currently, and I will see about adding a little garden lime, or increasing the Micro nute dose a bit next feeding.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, with humidity levels no lower than 45%, that is a non-issue unless you have a fan blowing straight from the dehumidifier at the plant in question. At this point I would be more inclined to it being a cal/mag deficiency. I have noticed that different strains like differing amounts of nutes and micros.


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Nov 9, 2011)

The past week or so the fan leaves have progessively curled upward>>>
I'm a rookie but... looks like heat stress from a combination of things. Too much wind blowing directly on the plant, too close to the light, too high temps, and low humidity...
I hope I helped!


----------



## WIDOW LOVER (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, I just had another thought... make sure you flush the soil at least every other week at that stage! Salts build up quickly and can cause the plant to dry out.


----------



## Sixx (Nov 10, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> its not the humdity, humditiy in my flower room is at 20% and 0 plants do that. the the other poster said its praying for MG
> 
> increasing the micro probably wont work, youll want a bottle of cal/mag or a bottle of Sea-Mag. i use the sea-mag and sea-cal


Wow! 20% ?? Isnt that abnormally low ? Just asking... Is it 20 naturally or are you running a dehumidifier ? You must have to water every frickin 38.5 minutes LOL


----------

